# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Διακόσμηση κλουβιού

## panagiota

ποια είναι τα βασικά αξεσουάρ που χρειάζεται ένα budgie στο κλουβί του? 
εγώ του έχω βάλει 2 κλαδάκια-ταίστρες-ποτίστρα-κόκαλο σουπιάς για το ράμφος-κούνια και σκάλα για να παίζει 
τι επιπλέον θεωρείται ότι θα είναι καλό να έχει?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Καλησπερα Παναγιωτα!  :Happy: 

Τα εχεις σχεδον ολα, μονο μερικα παιχνιδακια λειπουν.. εαν θες μπορεις να βαλεις φωτογραφια με το κλουβι να σου πουμε πως μπορεις να το βελτιωσεις, αν και νομιζω ειναι μια χαρα  :winky:

----------


## panagiota

[IMG] 


[IMG] 

[IMG] 

[IMG]


ελπίζω να φαίνεται κάτι από τις φωτογραφίες  :Big Grin:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Το κενο στα καγκελα μου φαινεται αρκετα μεγαλο για budgie.. ισως ανα πασα στιγμη μπορει να χωρεσει αναμεσα και να δραπετευσει!

Επισης νερο σε τετοια ταιστρα μην βαζεις.. ειναι αρκετα βαθυ και εαν πεσει το πουλακι μεσα θα πνιγει..

Στικ, σαν αυτο που του εχεις μην του βαζεις διοτι περιεχουν ζαχαρη που τρεφει και αναπτυσσει τους μυκητες.

----------


## panagiota

> Το κενο στα καγκελα μου φαινεται αρκετα μεγαλο για budgie.. ισως ανα πασα στιγμη μπορει να χωρεσει αναμεσα και να δραπετευσει!
> 
> Επισης νερο σε τετοια ταιστρα μην βαζεις.. ειναι αρκετα βαθυ και εαν πεσει το πουλακι μεσα θα πνιγει..
> 
> Στικ, σαν αυτο που του εχεις μην του βαζεις διοτι περιεχουν ζαχαρη που τρεφει και αναπτυσσει τους μυκητες.



το κενό το τσέκαρα πριν βάλω το πουλάκι μέσα και δεν χωράει!  :Happy: 
για νερό λες να του πάρω ποτίστρα? σκέφτηκα αυτό για να το έχει και σαν μπανιέρα (κοίταζα ποτίστρες σε πετ σοπ αλλά δεν ξέρω και ποια θα κάνει για αυτά τα κάγκελα)
το στικ δηλαδή το βγάζω, και να του βάζω μόνο κεχρί?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Εαν μπορεις μετρησε το κενο χωρις τα καγκελα, μονο το κενο!

Μπανιερα στο νερο που πινει ΠΟΤΕ!

Να παρεις μια μικρη ταιστρα να βαζεις εκει το νερο ή βρες τροπο να στερεωσεις ποτιστρα εσωτερικα του κλουβιου.

Ακριβως, βγαζεις τα στικ και τα πετας! Μονο κεχρι ή σπιτικο στικ Stick για τους φτερωτούς μας φίλους! Εγω κανω την συνταγη της Ολγας στο post #20  ::

----------


## panagiota

> Εαν μπορεις μετρησε το κενο χωρις τα καγκελα, μονο το κενο!
> 
> Μπανιερα στο νερο που πινει ΠΟΤΕ!
> 
> Να παρεις μια μικρη ταιστρα να βαζεις εκει το νερο ή βρες τροπο να στερεωσεις ποτιστρα εσωτερικα του κλουβιου.
> 
> Ακριβως, βγαζεις τα στικ και τα πετας! Μονο κεχρι ή σπιτικο στικ Stick για τους φτερωτούς μας φίλους! Εγω κανω την συνταγη της Ολγας στο post #20


ποτίστρα θα πάω να του πάρω αύριο που θα ξαναπάω στο pet shop! μπορώ συνδιαστηκά να του έχω και ποτίστρα με νερό και μπανιέρα για να δροσίζεται (τώρα που σφίγγουν οι ζέστες) ή την μπανιέρα την ξεχνάω?

τα στικ τα έβγαλα ήδη όπως μου είπες!  :Big Grin:  από γλυκάκι θα του δίνω κεχρί μέχρι να φτιάξω αυτό που μου παρέθεσες! (το κεχρί να του το αφήσω μόνιμα μέσα? τώρα δεν του το αφήνω για να του το δίνω εγώ και να με συνηθίσει λίγο)

σόρρυ για τις πολλές ερωτήσεις  ::

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Μπανιερα να του βαζεις οποτε θες αλλα μολις κανει μπανιο να της αφαιρεις! 

Κεχρι μην του εχεις ολη μερα γιατι θα τρωει μονο απο αυτο και οχι τα σπορια του! Αφηνε του το για λιγο και μετα να του το αφαιρεις. Θα σε βοηθησει πολυ στην εκπαιδευση!

----------


## panagiota

> Μπανιερα να του βαζεις οποτε θες αλλα μολις κανει μπανιο να της αφαιρεις! 
> 
> Κεχρι μην του εχεις ολη μερα γιατι θα τρωει μονο απο αυτο και οχι τα σπορια του! Αφηνε του το για λιγο και μετα να του το αφαιρεις. Θα σε βοηθησει πολυ στην εκπαιδευση!



ok κατάλαβα!
κεχρί του το είχα αφήσει μέσα 1-1.5 μέρα όταν το πρωτοέβαλα στο κλουβί αλλά δεν το πλησίασε καν! τώρα του το έχω βγάλει και απλά του το προσφέρω από το εξωτερικό του κλουβιού για να με εμπιστευτεί λίγο!
σε ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σου!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Παναγιωτα, οποια αλλη ερωτηση εχεις μην διστασεις  ::

----------


## panagiota

σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Νίκο! να σαι καλά  :Big Grin:  τώρα που είμαι αρχάρια σε αυτά θα σας πρήξω λίγο  ::

----------


## lagreco69

Παναγιωτα ολα τα εχεις πολυ ωραια! αλλα για το ανοιγμα στο καγκελο εχω και εγω μια ανησυχια οτι χωραει να φυγει. 

Κανε οτι σου γραφει ο Νικος.  :Happy:

----------


## moustakias

Το κλουβάκι είναι πολύ ωραίο αλλα δεν κάνει για μπάτζυ.
Το άνοιγμα είναι πολύ μεγάλο...
Και δεν είναι το θέμα μόνο μήν φύγει.
Είναι οτι στην προσπάθειά του μπορεί να τραυματιστεί ακόμα και θανάσιμα.
Η γνώμη μου είναι οτι πρέπει να του αλλάξεις κλουβάκι.
Το κεχρί να το έχεις μόνο για την εκπαίδευση.
Αυτά απο εμένα

----------


## panagiotis k

Παναγιώτα, θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ με τα παιδιά........Το κλουβί αυτό είναι για πιο μεγάλα πουλιά !!!!!!! Ρίξε μία ματιά στο link αυτό. Θα σε βοηθήσει !!!! *************

----------


## panagiota

παιδιά μέτρησα το κενό ανάμεσα στα κάγκελα και είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερο του ενός εκατοστού, αυτό θεωρείται μεγάλο για budgie? περίπου τι κενό πρέπει να έχουν?

----------


## moustakias

Πόσο μεγαλύτερο?
Αν είναι 1,5 εκατοστο είναι επικινδινο

----------


## panagiota

γύρω στο 1,1-1,2

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Εισαι σιγουρη Παναγιωτα? Η 76αρα που εχω εγω στα lovebirds και στο cockatiel μου ειναι 1.2 περιπου και το ανοιγμα ειναι πολυ μικροτερο απο το δικο σου, εαν κρινω απο τις φωτογραφιες!

----------


## panagiota

ναι 1,2 μου βγαίνει!

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Παναγιώτα το μόνο αξεσουάρ που αρέσει στις γυναίκες πιο είναι...αρέσει και στα παπαγαλάκια... ::   Καθρεφτάκια, χαζεύουν με τις ώρες... :Happy0196: 
Αν είναι καθαρό άνοιγμα 12mm τότε εγγυμονεί κίνδυνο πνιγμού. Διότι περνά το κεφάλι και μετά δεν μπορεί να περάσει τους ώμους με αποτέλεσμα, να φτερουγίσει και να βρεθεί με το κεφάλι παγιδευμένο στα κάγκελα και το σώμα να αιωρείται!!!  Πρέπει να είναι το ενδιάμεσο κενό όχι περισσότερο από 10mm και 2ον δια παπαγάλους κάνει το κλουβί με οριζόντια κάγκελα δια να σκαρφαλώνουν και όχι κάθετα..

----------


## panagiota

σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες σου Νικόλα, θα δω μήπως μπορέσω να προσαρμόσω κάπως το υπάρχων κλουβί στις παραπάνω προδιαγραφές

----------


## stephan

Μπορείς να προσθέσεις εξωτερικά κουνελόσυρμα ή κάποιο άλλο ασφαλές πλέγμα για να περιοριστούν τα μεγάλα κενά ανάμεσα στα κάγκελα.

----------


## panagiota

κάτι τέτοιο είχα στο μυαλό μου! σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------

